# M9 new parts



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello,
just ordered some stuff for my beretta M9, hoping to get a "nicer" trigger.
Also, someone has told me about a steel guide rod being more accurate, any improvement will help me.
thanks, bt
*
[email protected]

92/96 D Hammer Spring
Item # HS-001 $5.00

Competition Hammer Spring
Item # HS-002 $5.00

Blue Steel Guide Rod
Item # GR-001 $25.00
-------------------------------------
S&H $6.00
=============================
TOTAL $41.00*


----------



## BROBS (Feb 23, 2011)

steel guide rod makes no difference IMO.

you also ordered a stock hammerspring and one for the .22cal conversion kit :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The steel guiderod will not do anything for accuracy. And honestly, the wight difference won't matter either.

Some guys just do not like plastic guiderods on metal guns.

The plastic ones actually don't really need lubrication, like the metal ones do.

Also, I have ordered parts and skeleton hammers from Olhasso before. But, I buy my D springs from Brownells. A "D" spring I got from him was as heavy as a stock spring, and was even longer than the factory spring. He insisted that it was a D spring and would not discuss the matter further. So, I don't risk the springs from him anymore.

But, more than likely, you will be ok.


----------



## rhodco (Feb 10, 2012)

I like to tweek mine for the +P loads. I got a variety of springs from Wolff Gunsprings in different weights to experiment with.

Springs for BERETTA 92, 96, AND CENTURION Semi-Auto Pistols

Right now I'm running with the 18lb. recoil spring (factory is 14lb.) and the 18lb. hammer spring (factory is 20lb.) and it feels about as perfect as I think I can get it without compromising reliability. Also did some polishing of the friction points to smooth it out.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

[I run a Wolff 14lb recoil spring in mine.


----------

